# light up your "R"



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]






ANY ONE LIKE ONE OF THESE?


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Pic isnt working. I only see a red x


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

http://img710.imageshack.us/i/gt065.jpg

The URL gives a 404


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

DOES THIS WORK?


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

still not working


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

fail


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

COULD SOME ONE PLEASE GIVE ME SIMPLE GUIDE TO INSERTING PICTURES

NO TECH TALK !! LOL


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Any help? 

GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - FAQ: Reading and Posting Messages

Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Easy ... put:











(no spaces in the above)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

s2gtr said:


> Any help?
> 
> GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - FAQ: Reading and Posting Messages
> 
> Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

OPPS A BIT BIG LOL


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

looks a bit tacky :nervous:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol 

tell me that isnt your car?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

aferx said:


> looks a bit tacky :nervous:


yep it has to be tacky to stick on!! :blahblah:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Just as tacky I guess as the other stuff we all like.

Just bought some tacky running lights and want some tacky rear 4-light kits.

Is the tacky "R" an aftermarket R?


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

aferx said:


> looks a bit tacky :nervous:


+1


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

matty32 said:


> lol
> 
> tell me that isnt your car?


yep


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry mate but...NOOOOooooooooooooo!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Wildrover said:


> Just as tacky I guess as the other stuff we all like.
> 
> Just bought some tacky running lights and want some tacky rear 4-light kits.
> 
> Is the tacky "R" an aftermarket R?


Actually the rear 4-light kit looks really cool But that badge still looks tacky


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

GTR_chris said:


> +1


+2


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

nobody luvs it


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> nobody luvs it


Thats because its nasty!!

Sorry.uke:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Not to be mean to you but that looks like it came from halfords


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

kick him while he's down why dont ya! lol


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry if it sounds harsh but the original badge looks so nice as it is :thumbsup:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

they do, iv got one to go on my R32 when it gets back from paint.


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

it not to my taste with the way you can see the dots from the leds
think it would look better if the whole of the R had a complete glow to it


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry, everyone is entitled to their opinion of course but that is just chav & tacky!
Plus what's the extra 'V' for? You don't need to tarnish or improve 'the' GTR badge.

Sorry ...


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

dont worry lads its the only one
and i love it !

my stop light had to be move because of the amuse rear wing
the rear wing had to be put on because of the ball bearing turbo upgrade+ 90mm titan exhaust
800cc injectors/750bhp conversion. oh it also shines on my 22" carbon wheels.
i push the brake pedal that operates this wonderful led light sitting on my
carbon seats ! its nice to mod sorry you think its tacky
cant please all 
keep it light lol RRRRR


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

I'll have it in my Nova SRi :chuckle:

To be honest i think it'll look ok ish if it was at night, any pictures at night? could imagine it will look mean in your rear view mirror with an angry 'R' staring at you if it was the front badge.

Graham


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

apparently the V is for his dog...


Do any of you ever pop over to NAGTROC.....?

its all there!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I think it would look better if it was all softy lightened up with a red "glow" rather than a few leds stuck on


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Sorry, everyone is entitled to their opinion of course but that is just chav & tacky!
> Plus what's the extra 'V' for? You don't need to tarnish or improve 'the' GTR badge.
> 
> Sorry ...


THE V HAS BEEN REMOVED
it stood for vern (my dog)
he died 

ask benji (gtc) about him..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That looks totally gash.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i just think on a really smart car such as the r35 you shouldnt be sticking things on that look total tat, like it came from a christmas cracker

still your car, your choice


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh Dear


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Nothing like a bit of tact eh peeps. It is not best looking badge I agree but it would be kinda cool if you could get it to have more of a glow rather than the bright LEDs.

I like the idea of a badge that lights up when you brake as well.

Modding is a personal thing and providing you like it then itis. Worthy mod.

Kp


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Instead of messing with LEDs get down to RAF Marham on the 14th March and see what she'll do... 

I'll 'ave ya :squintdan

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/130987-raf-marham-mlr-gtroc-30-130mph-event-sunday-14th-march.html


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

kevan kemp said:


>


Had to bring the pic back up... soz
Thats a Must have accessory if I ever saw one !
Its brilliant to see you new guys modifying your cars regardless of the warranty issues :smokin:
That takes your car beyond the stock offering !:clap::clap:
Nissan and matty should take note !

Im so pissed though, I thought it was a double V !
I thought his name was Vanker 

Sorry about your dog mate !

cokey


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Grrr... don't keep bringing that picture up again. It was far too big the first time around and needs erasing quick, and besides I don't have all day trying to find something in a world atlas. 

As to the backlit R yes, nice idea, but I also tend to think a general glow might be better.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

That doesn't belong on a 50k+ motor car!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

... Chavdoom.


----------



## Red Rag (Jul 9, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> THE V HAS BEEN REMOVED
> it stood for vern (my dog)
> he died
> 
> ask benji (gtc) about him..


Whereabouts in Shropshire are you, I am based in South Shropshire... would be great to see your car with engine/exhaust mods.

Not mad on the 'R', but is your car so go for it !


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks as good as the seats......


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

each to their own, but neither badge, nor name on number plate, works for me.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Aaaaar my eyes and that extra V badge should be :banned:

Where is the being sick smiley followed by the Chav smiley

That would even look bad on the back of a Nova

What about adding one of these










then a couple of theses on the wing










Then finish it off with this FTW


----------



## BuffordTJustice (Jan 4, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks...

Not for me ta, but GTR love comes in all shapes and sizes


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I debadged the back of my car, so not for me.

But i like the wheels


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

to your satistfactions (mostly)
this is the last post from myself
ive been humbled by you kind comments but i have to leave!!

however the car is in deep developements behind the sceens

i hope to come for another bashing later in the year
after ive dusted myself down

for all the modders on these forums i will promise a very very special gtr is in the making

by the way without the flash on in true life
the leds do glow 

as for cheap it was engineered with leds from bently at crew
with a set of resisters set into the crome bessel governing the voltage from the gtr original harness
coupled with 10hrs fitting time
cheap? mmmm 

guys and girls its been cool showing you ,,,,kk


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Money does not buy taste. Bentley is also a good example of that.....

I really hate the bashing of people making a bold change to their car but this is erm not great in my opinion. But special it is, that has to be said.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

It isnt my bag but all power to you buddy.

It's your car, and you can do what the heck you like to it, who cares what anybody else thinks!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> It isnt my bag but all power to you buddy.
> 
> It's your car, and you can do what the heck you like to it, who cares what anybody else thinks!


:thumbsup:
+1


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> to your satistfactions (mostly)
> this is the last post from myself
> ive been humbled by you kind comments but i have to leave!!
> 
> ...


And we wonder why such a small percentage of GT-R owners contribute if this is the reception they get. Good luck to ya mate and please come back and show us what the finished article looks like :thumbsup:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> It isnt my bag but all power to you buddy.
> 
> It's your car, and you can do what the heck you like to it, who cares what anybody else thinks!




Exactly bloody right !










although everyone thinks it's chavtastic nasty ,and it is


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

clint thrust said:


> And we wonder why such a small percentage of GT-R owners contribute if this is the reception they get.


Oh behave! He seems to have taken it all in good humour & has met sarcasm with sarcasm so good on him for that. As stated it's his car so he can do what he likes, but if you put something up on the forum for 'other peoples' opinions then you take 'their' opinions. Also nice to see a GTR owner with a sense of humour as some seem to have a stick up their a*** anyway compared to other 'Skyline' owners!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Oh behave! He seems to have taken it all in good humour & has met sarcasm with sarcasm so good on him for that. As stated it's his car so he can do what he likes, but if you put something up on the forum for 'other peoples' opinions then you take 'their' opinions. Also nice to see a GTR owner with a sense of humour as some seem to have a stick up their a*** anyway compared to other 'Skyline' owners!


Do the words 'old' chestnut' and 'that' spring to mind


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Ummmmmmmmm .... no!

:chuckle:


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

wait till christmas when you start to delivery the little ones prezzysopcorn:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Just seen this illuminated GTR thingy . 

If this takes off we can even offer GTR stick-on chest wigs for those that want it ! :chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> If this takes off we can even offer GTR stick-on chest wigs for those that want it ! :chuckle:


John does this mean the one I bought isn't official GGTROC merchandise?????

I've been robbed...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

charles charlie said:


> John does this mean the one I bought isn't official GGTROC merchandise?????


Actually John made that lovingly for you from his very own hair :thumbsup: The worrying thought though was he couldn't have taken the hair from his head ... :nervous:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> John does this mean the one I bought isn't official GTROC merchandise?????


Ah, that'll be the sample. Sorry about the ginger ones :chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

uke:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> The worrying thought though was he couldn't have taken the hair from his head ... :nervous:



That put me right off my doughnut


----------

